# Ancelotti sarà il nuovo allenatore del Real Madrid.



## admin (1 Giugno 2021)

Marca conferma le news della serata di ieri ed aggiunge: Florentino Perez ha scelto. Carlo Ancelotti sarà il nuovo allenatore del Real Madrid.



*Ufficiale: Ancelotti nuovo allenatore del Real.*


----------



## admin (1 Giugno 2021)

Pazzi!


----------



## Devil man (1 Giugno 2021)

Grande Carletto!!!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Giugno 2021)

Ma con l'everton poi come è andata la stagione?


----------



## enigmistic02 (1 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2353554 ha scritto:


> Marca conferma le news della serata di ieri ed aggiunge: Florentino Perez ha scelto. Carlo Ancelotti sarà il nuovo allenatore del Real Madrid.



Nome ideale per loro, un gestore di prime donne.

Sinceramente non ce lo vedevo proprio Conte al Real, sarebbe durato 2 mesi si e no, col suo calcio pattumiera tutti dietro e contropiede, difesa a 5 e cambi di gioco continui; avrebbe potuto fare persino il record di precocità di uscita ai gironi di Champions: il Bernabeu lo avrebbe fischiato dopo tre partite.


----------



## uolfetto (1 Giugno 2021)

Wtf


----------



## admin (1 Giugno 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle;2353557 ha scritto:


> Ma con l'everton poi come è andata la stagione?



Decimo.

Però pensandoci bene uno come Ancelotti è molto meglio per squadre come Real (ma non so cosa potrebbe fare in un Real del genere, senza grossi campioni) che per Everton et similia. Come allenatore ha tanti limiti. Come gestore di spogliatoi, è tra i migliori.


----------



## hiei87 (1 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2353561 ha scritto:


> Decimo.
> 
> Però pensandoci bene uno come Ancelotti è molto meglio per squadre come Real (ma non so cosa potrebbe fare in un Real del genere, senza grossi campioni) che per Everton et similia. Come allenatore ha tanti limiti. Come gestore di spogliatoi, è tra i migliori.



Vero, però il Real ora come ora è simile al Milan post Atene. Tanti campioni, sì, ma a fine carriera.
Ancelotti mi sembra bollito da anni. Anche il fatto di avere mezza famiglia nello staff tecnico non è che giochi molto a suo favore.


----------



## admin (1 Giugno 2021)

hiei87;2353572 ha scritto:


> Vero, però il Real ora come ora è simile al Milan post Atene. Tanti campioni, sì, ma a fine carriera.
> Ancelotti mi sembra bollito da anni. Anche il fatto di avere mezza famiglia nello staff tecnico non è che giochi molto a suo favore.



Sì, assolutamente.


----------



## Raryof (1 Giugno 2021)

Conte va allo Utd..?


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2353554 ha scritto:


> Marca conferma le news della serata di ieri ed aggiunge: Florentino Perez ha scelto. Carlo Ancelotti sarà il nuovo allenatore del Real Madrid.



Ma quanto ancora deve dare da mangiare al figlio?


----------



## Solo (1 Giugno 2021)

Carletto potrebbe anche cominciare a pensare al ritiro...


----------



## sacchino (1 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2353554 ha scritto:


> Marca conferma le news della serata di ieri ed aggiunge: Florentino Perez ha scelto. Carlo Ancelotti sarà il nuovo allenatore del Real Madrid.



Un po' come quando l'Inter prendeva Luisito Suarez o Eugenio Bersellini e il Napoli Petisso Pesaola.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (1 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2353554 ha scritto:


> Marca conferma le news della serata di ieri ed aggiunge: Florentino Perez ha scelto. Carlo Ancelotti sarà il nuovo allenatore del Real Madrid.



non me lo sarei mai aspettato, visto che si parlava di rivoluzione. Carletto è un grande coach ma alla sua età è oramai un gestore, non uno da affidargli un progetto quinquennale


----------



## Lineker10 (1 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2353554 ha scritto:


> Marca conferma le news della serata di ieri ed aggiunge: Florentino Perez ha scelto. Carlo Ancelotti sarà il nuovo allenatore del Real Madrid.



Al Real da qualche anno stanno perdendo la bussola. Il progetto di rinnovamento procede tra alti e bassi.

Questa scelta non mi convince per nulla, ennesima minestra riscaldata destinata al fallimento proprio come quella di Zidane (pure di Allegri, prevedo).


----------



## -Lionard- (1 Giugno 2021)

hiei87;2353572 ha scritto:


> Vero, però il Real ora come ora è simile al Milan post Atene. Tanti campioni, sì, ma a fine carriera.
> Ancelotti mi sembra bollito da anni. Anche il fatto di avere mezza famiglia nello staff tecnico non è che giochi molto a suo favore.


Se è per questo pure Conte ha suo fratello nello staff e Pioli suo figlio. Poi anche io non concordo e mi lascia dubbioso ma devo dire che ormai sono diversi gli allenatori che fanno scelte di questo tipo.

Poi è vero che Ancelotti non è più quello di qualche anno fa ma non ho capito perchè invece Mourinho qui sia stato accolto come un profeta quando viene da 3 esoneri consecutivi con figuracce annesse (riuscire a farsi eliminare da Montella in Champions assolutamente meraviglioso). Si è detto tanto della sua esperienza al Napoli ma alla fine guardiamo i risultati: 2° nel 2019 e l'anno successivo ha passato il girone di Champions battendo pure il Liverpool mentre senza di lui il Napoli non è arrivato neanche tra le prime 4 per 2 anni di fila ed è stato eliminato dal Granada. Vediamo che rosa gli metteranno a disposizione ma Ancelotti è uno che sa come valorizzare il talento, basti pensare a Modric che con il mago portoghese era in panchina per Essien e che con lui è diventato il giocatore che conosciamo.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Giugno 2021)

-Lionard-;2353593 ha scritto:


> Se è per questo pure Conte ha suo fratello nello staff e Pioli suo figlio. Poi anche io non concordo e mi lascia dubbioso ma devo dire che ormai sono diversi gli allenatori che fanno scelte di questo tipo.
> 
> .



Si però io non sento nessun lamento del figlio di Pioli o fratello di Conte fare casini.. al Bayern ci sono stati problemi nello spoliatotio perché il figlio di Ancelotti addirittura si metteva ad allenare, anche a Napoli dicevano che Ancelotti se ne andava non si sa dove ed affidava la squadra al figlio..


----------



## -Lionard- (1 Giugno 2021)

Tifo'o;2353597 ha scritto:


> Si però io non sento nessun lamento del figlio di Pioli o fratello di Conte fare casini.. al Bayern ci sono stati problemi nello spoliatotio perché il figlio di Ancelotti addirittura si metteva ad allenare, anche a Napoli dicevano che Ancelotti se ne andava non si sa dove ed affidava la squadra al figlio..


Tifo si dicono tante cose, soprattutto nell'ambiente napoletano dove avevano pure sostenuto che Gattuso stesse per morire. Quello che c'è di vero era la lotta tra giocatori e proprietà che stava portando ad uno sciopero, altro che figlio....Al Bayern il problema invece era che i metodi di allenamento di Ancelotti erano troppo blandi per loro e per come erano stati abituati e questo ha portato alla società a cambiare. 

Se poi vogliamo credere alle voci, benissimo. Ce ne sono di tutti i gusti.

Aggiungo una cosa: non posso postare il link all'articolo ma cercate su Google un articolo di "The Athletic" (non proprio un giornaletto) chiamato "How Davide Ancelotti has transformed Everton&#8217;s approach to set pieces" che chiarisce perfettamente di cosa si occupi il figlio nello staff e su come all'Everton era molto apprezzato dai giocatori. Giusto per differenziare i racconti dalla realtà.


----------



## SoloMVB (1 Giugno 2021)

Auguro a Carletto di non giocare la Champions,ma non per qualcosa contro lui o il Real,ci siamo capiti.


----------



## Albijol (1 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2353554 ha scritto:


> Marca conferma le news della serata di ieri ed aggiunge: Florentino Perez ha scelto. Carlo Ancelotti sarà il nuovo allenatore del Real Madrid.



Superbollito


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Giugno 2021)

Lineker10;2353590 ha scritto:


> Al Real da qualche anno stanno perdendo la bussola. Il progetto di rinnovamento procede tra alti e bassi.
> 
> Questa scelta non mi convince per nulla, ennesima minestra riscaldata destinata al fallimento proprio come quella di Zidane (pure di Allegri, prevedo).



Ma infatti, io da quando seguo il calcio di minestre riscaldate (tra giocatori ed allenatori) ne ho visto molte. Non ho memoria di un ritorno di successo, o quanto meno sono oscurati dai numerosi insuccessi.

Bene cosi  . Con Allegri la Juve ha preaticamente sbandierato il fatto di aver gettato 2 anni (pagando Ronaldo  ), ed ora se lo riprendono con motivazioni diverse 

Carletto invece spero possa fare bene.


----------



## hiei87 (1 Giugno 2021)

-Lionard-;2353593 ha scritto:


> Se è per questo pure Conte ha suo fratello nello staff e Pioli suo figlio. Poi anche io non concordo e mi lascia dubbioso ma devo dire che ormai sono diversi gli allenatori che fanno scelte di questo tipo.
> 
> Poi è vero che Ancelotti non è più quello di qualche anno fa ma non ho capito perchè invece Mourinho qui sia stato accolto come un profeta quando viene da 3 esoneri consecutivi con figuracce annesse (riuscire a farsi eliminare da Montella in Champions assolutamente meraviglioso). Si è detto tanto della sua esperienza al Napoli ma alla fine guardiamo i risultati: 2° nel 2019 e l'anno successivo ha passato il girone di Champions battendo pure il Liverpool mentre senza di lui il Napoli non è arrivato neanche tra le prime 4 per 2 anni di fila ed è stato eliminato dal Granada. Vediamo che rosa gli metteranno a disposizione ma Ancelotti è uno che sa come valorizzare il talento, basti pensare a Modric che con il mago portoghese era in panchina per Essien e che con lui è diventato il giocatore che conosciamo.



Sul discorso delle raccomandazioni, concordo con la risposta di Tifo'o.
Sulla differenza con Mourinho, personalmente penso che il portoghese possa dire ancora la sua in questa serie A. Lui è rimasto indietro di qualche anno, ma pure il nostro campionato non si è evoluto.
Ancelotti viene da diverse stagioni deludenti. È vero che Madrid, come dice Admin, puo fare più al caso suo rispetto a una piazza come quelle di Everton e Napoli, ma è anche vero che la squadra va profondamente rinnovata, e non so se lui possa essere l'uomo giusto.
Credo comunque che il suo arrivo sia stato deciso, come spesso accade a Madrid, da Ramos e la sua cricca. Il che significa avere lo spogliatoio a favore, ma anche rischiare di essere troppo legato a determinati giocatori.


----------



## -Lionard- (1 Giugno 2021)

hiei87;2353663 ha scritto:


> Sul discorso delle raccomandazioni, concordo con la risposta di Tifo'o.
> Sulla differenza con Mourinho, personalmente penso che il portoghese possa dire ancora la sua in questa serie A. Lui è rimasto indietro di qualche anno, ma pure il nostro campionato non si è evoluto.
> Ancelotti viene da diverse stagioni deludenti. È vero che Madrid, come dice Admin, puo fare più al caso suo rispetto a una piazza come quelle di Everton e Napoli, ma è anche vero che la squadra va profondamente rinnovata, e non so se lui possa essere l'uomo giusto.
> Credo comunque che il suo arrivo sia stato deciso, come spesso accade a Madrid, da Ramos e la sua cricca. Il che significa avere lo spogliatoio a favore, ma anche rischiare di essere troppo legato a determinati giocatori.


Perdonami ma è pura arbitrarietà stabilire che la Roma abbia preso un top ignorando i fallimenti recenti. 
La Serie A di oggi ha un livello medio decisamente superiore a quella di qualche anno fa quando con 64 punti arrivavi terzo e le principali contendenti ai posti Champions erano Fiorentina ed Udinese. Mourinho nell'ultimo anno ha allenato Kane, Son, Bale, Alli, Lamela e tanti altri giocatori di talento ottenendo risultati mediocri, non valorizzando nessuno e mettendosi contro gran parte dello spogliatoio. Davvero la differenza l'ha fatta il livello tattico della Premier? Inclusi il Manchester United di Solskjær, il West Ham di Moyes, il Leicester di Rodgers e l'Arsenal di Arteta? Siamo sicuri che la rosa del Tottenham sia così inferiore anche a quella dei Red Devils?

Ripeto Mourinho viene da 3 fallimenti clamorosi in top club con grandi capacità di spesa ed è tutto da vedere cosa potrà fare con una Roma che inevitabilmente non sarà all'altezza dei giocatori che ha allenato in passato. Se anche dovesse arrivare 3/4 si dirà che è un capolavoro mentre fu un "disastro" (cit.) il secondo posto con il Napoli di Ancelotti. Che poi è la stessa logica per cui se Pioli arriva secondo con diverse partite con Leao prima punta è da cambiare mentre se Spalletti arriva quarto con 8 punti in meno e una squadra più forte grazie ad un miracolo di Handanovic contro l'Empoli allora è un top e ora il Napoli può sognare il tricolore.


----------



## hiei87 (1 Giugno 2021)

-Lionard-;2353679 ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma è pura arbitrarietà stabilire che la Roma abbia preso un top ignorando i fallimenti recenti.
> La Serie A di oggi ha un livello medio decisamente superiore a quella di qualche anno fa quando con 64 punti arrivavi terzo e le principali contendenti ai posti Champions erano Fiorentina ed Udinese. Mourinho nell'ultimo anno ha allenato Kane, Son, Bale, Alli, Lamela e tanti altri giocatori di talento ottenendo risultati mediocri, non valorizzando nessuno e mettendosi contro gran parte dello spogliatoio. Davvero la differenza l'ha fatta il livello tattico della Premier? Inclusi il Manchester United di Solskjær, il West Ham di Moyes, il Leicester di Rodgers e l'Arsenal di Arteta? Siamo sicuri che la rosa del Tottenham sia così inferiore anche a quella dei Red Devils?
> 
> Ripeto Mourinho viene da 3 fallimenti clamorosi in top club con grandi capacità di spesa ed è tutto da vedere cosa potrà fare con una Roma che inevitabilmente non sarà all'altezza dei giocatori che ha allenato in passato. Se anche dovesse arrivare 3/4 si dirà che è un capolavoro mentre fu un "disastro" (cit.) il secondo posto con il Napoli di Ancelotti. Che poi è la stessa logica per cui se Pioli arriva secondo con diverse partite con Leao prima punta è da cambiare mentre se Spalletti arriva quarto con 8 punti in meno e una squadra più forte grazie ad un miracolo di Handanovic contro l'Empoli allora è un top e ora il Napoli può sognare il tricolore.


Non dico che Mourinho farà sicuramente bene in Italia, ma che può far bene. In assoluto credo che Ancelotti sia meno bollito di Mourinho, ma penso abbia più possibilità di raggiungere buoni risultati il portoghese a Roma che Carletto a Madrid.
Per quanto riguarda il livello tattico della Premier, è vero, tolti 3-4 allenatori, non sono così all'avanguardia. E' il livello generale del loro calcio che appartiene a un'altra era calcistica rispetto a quello che si gioca in Italia. Vanno a mille all'ora, corrono, menano e giocano a calcio. Noi restiamo più conservatori, e Mourinho in questo senso sarà a suo agio.
Poi ci sta fallisca, non mi sorprenderei.


----------



## unbreakable (1 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2353554 ha scritto:


> Marca conferma le news della serata di ieri ed aggiunge: Florentino Perez ha scelto. Carlo Ancelotti sarà il nuovo allenatore del Real Madrid.



a livello umano dopo la scomparsa dell'ex moglie sono contento per lui almeno una piccola buona notizia


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2353554 ha scritto:


> Marca conferma le news della serata di ieri ed aggiunge: Florentino Perez ha scelto. Carlo Ancelotti sarà il nuovo allenatore del Real Madrid.



Prendano atto che il ciclo è finito, ci vorranno 5-10 anni per tornare a competere per la CL


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Giugno 2021)

hiei87;2353572 ha scritto:


> Vero, però il Real ora come ora è simile al Milan post Atene. Tanti campioni, sì, ma a fine carriera.
> Ancelotti mi sembra bollito da anni. Anche il fatto di avere mezza famiglia nello staff tecnico non è che giochi molto a suo favore.



Beh è anche il maggior serbatoio di talenti giovani del continente:

Rodrygo, Vincious, Valverde, Militao. Asensio, Mendy, Odegaard, ceballos, Diaz, Reguillon, Kubo, Jovic, Reiner, Mayoral...

Insomma un tesoro quasi inesplorato.


----------



## malos (1 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2353554 ha scritto:


> Marca conferma le news della serata di ieri ed aggiunge: Florentino Perez ha scelto. Carlo Ancelotti sarà il nuovo allenatore del Real Madrid.



Certi amori non finiscono......voglio bene a Carletto ma sembra un fail annunciato.


----------



## admin (1 Giugno 2021)

*Ufficiale: Ancelotti nuovo allenatore del Real.*


----------



## Marilson (1 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2353828 ha scritto:


> *Ufficiale: Ancelotti nuovo allenatore del Real.*



che roba


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2353828 ha scritto:


> *Ufficiale: Ancelotti nuovo allenatore del Real.*



Che persona piccola comunque.. quando il Gallo passò una settimana a madrid per prenderlo, ci prese in giro tutti per poi scappare via.
Ora molla l'Everton perché arriva la chiamata del Real, come quando cambi la ragazza perché c'è di meglio sul mercato. E si pure permesso di parlare di progetti importanti con l'Everton lol


----------



## Marilson (1 Giugno 2021)

Tifo'o;2353834 ha scritto:


> Che persona piccola comunque.. quando il Gallo passò una settimana a madrid per prenderlo, ci prese in giro tutti per poi scappare via.
> Ora molla l'Everton perché arriva la chiamata del Real, come quando cambi la ragazza perché c'è di meglio sul mercato. E si pure permesso di parlare di progetti importanti con l'Everton lol



il Milan non poteva offrirgli un contratto all'altezza, e senza garanzie sugli acquisti era ovvio che non sarebbe mai venuto. Esattamente come se adesso volessero portarlo al Monza. Quel Milan e il Monza di adesso erano la stessa cosa ormai


----------



## malos (1 Giugno 2021)

Tifo'o;2353834 ha scritto:


> Che persona piccola comunque.. quando il Gallo passò una settimana a madrid per prenderlo, ci prese in giro tutti per poi scappare via.
> Ora molla l'Everton perché arriva la chiamata del Real, come quando cambi la ragazza perché c'è di meglio sul mercato. E si pure permesso di parlare di progetti importanti con l'Everton lol



Quella era una sceneggiata che ha fatto in beneficio di Galliani per amicizia. Tutto si può dire di Ancelotti ma non che sia una persona piccola.


----------



## hiei87 (1 Giugno 2021)

Zosimo2410;2353800 ha scritto:


> Beh è anche il maggior serbatoio di talenti giovani del continente:
> 
> Rodrygo, Vincious, Valverde, Militao. Asensio, Mendy, Odegaard, ceballos, Diaz, Reguillon, Kubo, Jovic, Reiner, Mayoral...
> 
> Insomma un tesoro quasi inesplorato.


Allora non so quanto Ancelotti sia l'uomo giusto per gestire un nuovo ciclo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2353554 ha scritto:


> Marca conferma le news della serata di ieri ed aggiunge: Florentino Perez ha scelto. Carlo Ancelotti sarà il nuovo allenatore del Real Madrid.
> 
> 
> 
> *Ufficiale: Ancelotti nuovo allenatore del Real.*



Mi sembra una follia questa del Real, bollitissimo Carletto.


----------



## ILMAGO (1 Giugno 2021)

Ora bisogna capire su chi vorrà puntare, e agire di conseguenza andando a caccia di quelli che ritiene fuori progetto. 

Dal real dalla trequarti in su c'è da pescare bene tra vinicius, rodrygo, odegaard, brahim, isco, asensio, reinier, Jovic, Ceballos. L'unico che ritengo esser un flop annunciato è Mariano Diaz. Hazard e Benzema hanno stipendi talmente alti che resteranno di sicuro, poi con Ancelotti hanno già giocato. Non potranno tenerli tutti, davanti ne dovranno tenere 6 massimo 7, gli altri saranno sul mercato e dobbiamo sfruttare l'occasione...


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2353554 ha scritto:


> Marca conferma le news della serata di ieri ed aggiunge: Florentino Perez ha scelto. Carlo Ancelotti sarà il nuovo allenatore del Real Madrid.
> 
> 
> 
> *Ufficiale: Ancelotti nuovo allenatore del Real.*



Dai che richiama Ronaldo, e con loro vince la Champions


----------



## __king george__ (2 Giugno 2021)

sarà anche bollito come dicono alcuni però guardando i social vedo che i tifosi del Real sono tutti contenti e quelli dell'Everton tutti incaz...


----------



## Maurizio91 (2 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2353561 ha scritto:


> Decimo.
> 
> Però pensandoci bene uno come Ancelotti è molto meglio per squadre come Real (ma non so cosa potrebbe fare in un Real del genere, senza grossi campioni) che per Everton et similia. Come allenatore ha tanti limiti. Come gestore di spogliatoi, è tra i migliori.



Il problema è che è difficile fare il gestore di campioni...senza campioni.
A meno che non è stato preso per gestire i soliti Ramos, Modric, Kroos, Benzema. 

Hazard fallimento ancestrale. Isco è un giocatore quasi finito, che può riprendersi come anche no (vedi Bale è già stato sbolognato).
Tutto questo talento cristallino negli Asensio e nei Vasquez non ce lo vedo, e comunque non hanno più 20 anni.

Odegaard, Vinicius e Rodrigo quantomeno giovani e da valutare


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2353554 ha scritto:


> Marca conferma le news della serata di ieri ed aggiunge: Florentino Perez ha scelto. Carlo Ancelotti sarà il nuovo allenatore del Real Madrid.
> 
> 
> 
> *Ufficiale: Ancelotti nuovo allenatore del Real.*



Amo Carletto, resta l'allenatore che mi ha fatto divertire di più, un genio che è riuscito a schierare Pirlo-Seedorf-Rui Costa insieme... ma attualmente è ultra-bollito


----------



## folletto (2 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2353554 ha scritto:


> Marca conferma le news della serata di ieri ed aggiunge: Florentino Perez ha scelto. Carlo Ancelotti sarà il nuovo allenatore del Real Madrid.
> 
> 
> 
> *Ufficiale: Ancelotti nuovo allenatore del Real.*



Praticamente l’Atletico ha già mezzo campionato 21/22 in tasca.
Per la CL Carlo sarebbe anche l’uomo giusto ma il Real se non cambia qualcosa sta un gradino sotto alle top europee


----------



## Marilson (2 Giugno 2021)

folletto;2354183 ha scritto:


> Praticamente l&#8217;Atletico ha già mezzo campionato 21/22 in tasca.
> Per la CL Carlo sarebbe anche l&#8217;uomo giusto ma il Real se non cambia qualcosa sta un gradino sotto alle top europee



0 titoli l'anno prossimo, bisognera' solo capire se carletto riuscira' a finire la stagione o sara' esonerato prima


----------

